# Thinking about re-homing Nikita (oregon)



## MXpro982

*First and foremost, I am not looking forward to doing this (If I do!).. I have an opportunity to get a nice puppy with good lines for free that I can compete in Schutzhund with (basically a sponsored puppy). I really want to do schutzhund with my own dog (have been with a friends' dog). 

My problem lies here: Nikita is an American bloodline dog. When I got her I didn't know a whole lot about the different lines. I have since learned that I was searching for a German bloodline all along and didn't know it. Nikita doesn't have a solid temperment. She is prone to fear biting (only with our other dog so far), but she isn't a walking time bomb . She is easy to read and is such a loyal dog. She does have HD and will be requiring hip replacements. She gets around great considering. She loves to run and take hikes, etc. She just struggles to get up a little bit and is wobbly after laying down til her legs stretch out. 

She is 15 months old. She really is a great dog for someone who could spend a lot of time with her. She is easy to train, crate trained, potty trained, spayed, etc). Definitely an inside dog though. Not fond of cats or very dominate dogs. She is good with people and mellow tempered dogs. 

This isn't a "for sure" thing yet, but I don't know any other way to do this. I don't want Nikita and a puppy at the same time (well, I DO, but my wife won't agree). It will be too much. My other option is to keep her until her HD is too bad and have her put down. I cannot afford the $4000 per hip for surgery (might be hard to swallow for people interested). Ortho highly recommended only the hip replacements and no other options.*


----------



## Fodder

so what exactly are you asking


----------



## MXpro982

* Free to good home. Good home to me is someone on THIS board. I will not post an ad online or anything like that. It would HAVE to be someone with GSD experience and someone who I knew could take care of her.. I love her VERY much. I would cry for days if someone took her, but it might be best for our current situation. She loves tracking and obedience (not too far along in tracking). 

Sorry, I know I wrote a lot of things on the first post that is confusing lol.. I am just having a hard time even writing this stuff. She is my baby, ya know?!! *


----------



## JakodaCD OA

If your asking about placing Nikita, I have to say, you'll have a really hard time placing her because of not only her health, but her behavioral issues as well. Not to many are looking to take on a dog that needs hip surgery "plus".

I guess I would have to ask, so you get this "free" puppy, what if that puppy t urns out needing hip surgery or some other type of expensive surgery, what will happen then?


----------



## Stephanie17s

IMO it's pretty cruel that you want to rehome your dog with behavioral and health issues to get another dog. If you cannot afford to get hip replacements for your current dog, what if something happens to the new dog? 

Is there a reason you cannot have both?


----------



## WiscTiger

It sounds like you have made up your mind and are on the board looking for support of your decision. 

Sorry but when I purchase a pup unless there is absolutly a better home they are with me for their life time. SchH requires money to do, you have to train (gas, time & fee's) you have to trail (gas, time & fee's).

I don't know if I can post without being judgemental here, you want to rehome your soft nerved AM line dog that will need at least one hip replaced because you can't afford the surgery and you can get a free pup to do SchH. I would read this differently IF you were saying to rehome with you picking up the surgery fee. So Nikita will be paying the price for loving you because she wasn't what you wanted and she has severe HD. 

What happens if this new pup isn't perfect for SchH. Not all GSD's are capable of doing SchH, german blood lines or not. I have a female that has SchH3 sire and dam and not a good fit for SchH. 

Val


----------



## Smithie86

Then keep her. Learn with her. Take care of her. Then get a puppy later.

Your post was not confusing to me, but concerning. You want to place her and have someone else deal with the HD and the temperament issues so you can get a puppy?

Sorry to be so blunt, but dealing with a senior gsd that is having to be placed due to the owner dying and no family. That is good reason for re-homing.


----------



## Fodder

> Originally Posted By: MXpro982and is such a loyal dog.


who's already lost her home once before if i'm correct?


----------



## sitstay

Do the people offering you the "free" pup know that you'll dump your current dog in order to make room?

I'm sorry, but you have a certain level of responsibility to your current dog. So what if she isn't what you want now? Suck your disappoint up and do the right thing by the dog you have. Maybe you'll have to wait another 10 years before adding the dog of your dreams. Who said life was fair?
Sheilah


----------



## MXpro982

*I know that she would be hard to place with her HD. I have other concerns with her temperment that justify re homing her (to me anyways). If Amaylie is pushing toys around and decides to chase Nikita she gets very fearful (of course I don't just let her get chased). If she is laying down and Amaylie is running around and steps or sits on her hips she gets close to biting out of reaction (understandbly). 

I know that a puppy might not end up great at Schutzhund. And if it ended up with bad hips I believe the breeder would exchange puppies. I honestly do not want to place her anywhere. I think she would have a terrible time adjusting. This is why I am only in the "thinking" stages of this all. I did not post for people to argue with me. My dog, my decisions. Chances are I will just have to keep her until her HD is too bad. *


----------



## MXpro982

Yes she has.. I am guessing that is why "I" got her for free. Because they knew of her hips, etc and didn't disclose that to me.


----------



## MXpro982

There is a lot more to it than me just "dumping" her. She is becoming more a liability for me and my family. I really can't understand why so many of you guys are so judgemental. Waste of my time. Don't post if you have nothing good to say, just keep your mouths shut. If no one else has a better situation for her than me, I will just have to keep her. Wife WILL NOT let me have both, so I will figure something else out.


----------



## ShatteringGlass

Wow....I dont agree at all with the way you are getting rid of your dog because she's not what you want anymore....

I got Sydney (at 6 years old) when I WASNT into doing competitive dog sports, I just wanted a pet at the time. Only after getting her I realized I wanted to obedience, tracking, road dog, etc...Sydney is not the best prospect for those things, but I didnt just dump her and get a dog that would better suit my interests. I had fun doing a little obedience and tracking with her, even though she is no "super-star" and when the time was right 4 years later, I got Shane at 8 weeks, and he is perfect for what I want to do.


----------



## Fodder

i'm sorry - but if the concerns were over your daughter - then the new free puppy shouldnt be an influence over your decision nor would it have been one of the first things you mentioned in this thread. fear can be worked on with time and training... pretty much the amount of time and training you'll need with a puppy & toddler anyway. if the new puppy ends up with HD - you believe the breeder will exchange the dog? i'm sorry to hear the attitude of this being an option as well.

for you to be in the thinking stages - i believe this is the wrong forum for your post...

and with all due respect...



> Originally Posted By: MXpro982Free to good home. Good home to me is someone on THIS board. I will not post an ad online or anything like that. It would HAVE to be someone with GSD experience and someone who I knew could take care of her..


you were once thought to be this person


----------



## MXpro982

I honestly don't care if anyone agrees with me. Don't post then.


----------



## Brightelf

I hope you find her a new home:

Someone to fall in love with her, swoon over her, make an insane fuss over her. 

Someone who eagerly signs up for Care Credit, researches IMOM, and asks rescues for vets who do payment plans. 

Someone who greedily hogs all the fearful dog books at the library, such as "Feisty Fido," "Scaredy Dog," and "Focus not Fear."

Someone who joins "Reactive Rover" classes and picks out a screaming-pink treat pouch, to match Nikita's new screaming-pink bone-themed gingham collar.

Someone who can't wait to begin every day with her.

Nikita would love that.


----------



## MXpro982

*"Once thought"? I have been a perfect home for her. If she died today I guarentee she would die the happiest she could have ever been. I mentioned the puppy first because I just found out TODAY about the puppy. I have been thinking about this for a while. No need for anyone else to post on this thread. I will just keep her til I have to put her down. *


----------



## JakodaCD OA

actually the 'free' I was talking about was the new puppy,,you said a new puppy would be 'free', and if something was wrong with that one, the breeder would probably exchange it for another?

How many times can someone 'exchange' a dog when something goes wrong with it? 

I totally realize nikita is your dog, your choice. It's just a totally foreign idea to me, to place my ' beloved' dog' in order to get another. I wouldn't be able to sleep at nite , but hey your dog your choice.


----------



## MXpro982

* That's actually really freakin funny lol.. I said some good "selling points" huh? Like I said before, I really don't want to get rid of her. *


----------



## MXpro982

*Quite frankly I know plenty of people who do Schutzhund who get rid of dogs all the time. What is the point of trying to go to nationals with a dog that can't do it. I am not saying that is what I would do, but i know people who do. Its not like I am the first one to consider this. *


----------



## dd

I think you should find her a good home with someone who will love her and care for her. However, I would discourage you from replacing her with a new puppy.


----------



## debbiebrown

maybe you could keep her and work with her fear issues? have you done classes with her? worked on counter conditioning.......that type of training can help alot.
i have a dog that 1/1/2. fear and nervy issues. bought from a reputable breeder parents both titled and this is what i got. yes, i could have sent him back, but instead i chose to keep him, work with him, etc.....when dealing with these issues its never an easy road, but i love this dog, so am willing to put the time in....it is frustrating at times, but i have a great determination, and dedication to stick with this guy.......


----------



## Mandalay

> Originally Posted By: MXpro982 * ... If Amaylie is pushing toys around and decides to chase Nikita she gets very fearful (of course I don't just let her get chased). If she is laying down and Amaylie is running around and steps or sits on her hips she gets close to biting out of reaction (understandbly).
> *


It sounds like it is also the child that needs some training here. I have a 1.5 yo DD so I understand a toddler is rough on a dog, but even a 1.5 yo can learn that it is not appropriate with dogs to climb on them, run into them with toys or sit on their hips. Of course the dog is going to turn and nip, it is the only way she knows how to tell you and child to get the freak off of her painful hips. Seriously?

It is your choice if you rehome this dog, but know that most people are not out searching for a dog with hip problems and emotional baggage. If they were, there'd be a lot less strays in the world.

To even consider getting rid of one dog to get a "better" dog, and then to hint that if this new dog turned out to not be perfect, you could/would then exchange _that_ dog for yet ANOTHER dog...is a disturbing insight to your morals.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Stephanie17s

I think most people on this board view their dogs as companions first and working dogs second, so the idea of 'trading' dogs is hard to imagine. It is for me anyway. If you truly do not want Nikita anymore, for whatever reason, it's in her best interest to find a home that does want her. 

Are you planning to put her down because of her HD?

Btw, people will give their opinions on this matter because you posted a thread on a public forum. If you didn't want any opinions, why post the thread?


----------



## dd

> Quote: If you didn't want any opinions, why post the thread?


He only wanted people who agreed with him to post.


----------



## Kaity

> Originally Posted By: MXpro982 *"Once thought"? I have been a perfect home for her. If she died today I guarentee she would die the happiest she could have ever been. I mentioned the puppy first because I just found out TODAY about the puppy. I have been thinking about this for a while. No need for anyone else to post on this thread. I will just keep her til I have to put her down. *


Sorry buddy, but you have a really crappy attitude. I'm not saying you don't love your dog, but you sound like a kid not getting what he wants and not being told what he wants to be told.
"I will just keepher till I have to put her down."
Sounds like you're looking FORWARD to it.


----------



## pupresq

> Quote:Quite frankly I know plenty of people who do Schutzhund who get rid of dogs all the time. What is the point of trying to go to nationals with a dog that can't do it. I am not saying that is what I would do, but i know people who do. Its not like I am the first one to consider this.


That boils down to whether you consider your dog as a companion or "your baby" as you called her, versus a piece of sporting equipment. I know plenty of people who see dogs as sporting equipment and dump them if they're not competitive. I also know plenty of people who dump their dogs at shelters or tie them in the backyard and forget about them. The fact that there are lousy do owners out there is hardly a justification for joining their ranks. 



> Quote:I will just keep her til I have to put her down.


Why not spend this time saving up for her surgery? Take the money you would have spent on Schutzhund, and I'm guessing that's easily a couple hundred right there, and then all the money you'd need to spend with the first year of vetting a new pup and that's another couple hundred. Then investigate other options, perhaps trimming your budget somewhere or picking up some extra work. I bet you could make a real dent in the cost of at least one hip replacement surgery, and even failing that, could easily save enough for something like an FHO. HD doesn't have to be a death sentence if you take your time and energy into saving the dog you've got


----------



## Fodder

> Originally Posted By: MXpro982 *Quite frankly I know plenty of people who do Schutzhund who get rid of dogs all the time.*


...but these generally aren't the folks who consider their dogs their "baby".


----------



## jake

Maybe you have come to the right board for help.This is what you need to do
1 pay for a qualified behaviorist to evaluate your dog and present the findings
2 have your dog seen and x-rayed by an ortho vet-get a quote on what your dog needs and offer to contribute to the cost
3 Save up your money and buy a health certified GSD who has been started in schutzhund training
I would add a 4 but decided NOT to at this time.


----------



## Jax08

> Originally Posted By: MXpro982I know that she would be hard to place with her HD. I have other concerns with her temperment that justify re homing her (to me anyways). If Amaylie is pushing toys around and decides to chase Nikita she gets very fearful (of course I don't just let her get chased). If she is laying down and Amaylie is running around and steps or sits on her hips she gets close to biting out of reaction (understandbly).


This is the same little girl that got bit by her grandmother's dog? And that dog was euthanized? I think perhaps you should try to rehome Nikita. And that you should not get another dog until your children are older. 

I dont' know a thing about schutzhund other than it takes alot of time to work with and train your dog. It's not a once a weekend thing but a daily ritual. At this stage, you should ask yourself if you really have time to do that with a toddler. If you don't have time to work with Nikita on her fear issues that are quite common in a 15 month old dog then how will you have time to work with a schutzhund dog?

Have you looked into alternative methods to treat Nikita's hips? I've heard great things about stem cell transplants. Pupresq has great suggestions in saving your money for the day she will need hip replacements. $10/week = $520/year. Yep...you could have the money. Stop drinking soda and save that money. If you really wanted to then you would find the money to help her. 

But the real issue is that you look at Nikita as a liability to your family. At that point, rehome her. It's over. You don't trust her.

Patti said it best!


> Quote:I hope you find her a new home:
> 
> Someone to fall in love with her, swoon over her, make an insane fuss over her.
> 
> Someone who eagerly signs up for Care Credit, researches IMOM, and asks rescues for vets who do payment plans.
> 
> Someone who greedily hogs all the fearful dog books at the library, such as "Feisty Fido," "Scaredy Dog," and "Focus not Fear."
> 
> Someone who joins "Reactive Rover" classes and picks out a screaming-pink treat pouch, to match Nikita's new screaming-pink bone-themed gingham collar.
> 
> Someone who can't wait to begin every day with her.
> 
> Nikita would love that.


----------



## VALIUM

You said she isn't time bomb, and only prone to fear biting. And now you say that you are having so many issues we don't know and you sound like you are living with a psycho dog. I'm so sorry but you don't sound honest to me. Our dogs are our lives and you can see most of other people are that way in here. You have to be with Nikita to help her being a better dog, instead of raising a puppy. You have to focus on Nikita, she is the one who needs help. You can't rehome her and make both other people's and Nikitas' life miserable. Give her a chance. Instead of spending money and time on a new pup (even this is a free pup), invest it on Nikita. She would go to anywhere just to be with you. Please think again.


----------



## Branca's Mom

I sincerely hope you find a good home for your dog. I sincerely hope you don't get a new dog. [Comment removed by Admin. Wisc.Tiger for violation of board rules]

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## katieliz

shane i think that is exactly what you should do. accept responsibility for your dog and keep her until you send her to the bridge. that is what we do for the animals we love. i applaud your decision.

i know you meant well by coming here and i'm sorry that you did not get the ideas for help you were hoping for. there is a huge surplus of german shepherds (well all dogs really), everywhere right now. shelters and rescues are overwhelmed and options for permanent homes or even fosters are like gold when you find them. many of us here spend time and energy saving the ones who've lost their owners to death, been abandoned, been abused and neglected. many of us look at our dogs as our children (as you say you do), but cannot imagine getting rid of them, because someone offers us something we might at the time think is better.

please do as you say you will and take good care of your girl, and hold her in your arms when the time comes for you to send her to the bridge. she deserves that.


----------



## jake

Kinda wish this was under general information rather than non-urgent adoption since poster seems unsure?


----------



## katieliz

whew, tammy. well i just knew *somebody* was gonna say it.


----------



## MayzieGSD

> Originally Posted By: Branca's MomI sincerely hope you find a good home for your dog. I sincerely hope you don't get a new dog. [Comment Removed by Admin. Wisc.Tiger for violation of board rules]


^ THIS.


----------



## Myamom

Having Trouble Affording Veterinary Care?
Help is out there

The Humane Society of the United States 





You've always managed to give your pet the medical care she deserves, but due to unexpected circumstances, you're faced with vet expenses that are far beyond your ability to afford them. 

No owner wants a pet to suffer because medical care is out of reach. Financial aid is out there, and there are steps you can take to cover an emergency vet bill.

Please remember that, depending on the severity of your pet's illness or injury, you may still lose your pet even after great expense. Discuss the prognosis and treatment options with your veterinarian, including whether surgery or treatment would just cause your companion discomfort without preserving a life of good quality.

Work with veterinarians
Be proactive. Check our list of groups nationwide that are offering veterinary care assitance. Or, here are some ways to work with vets to make treatment affordable.

Negotiate a payment plan with your vet. If you're a client in good standing, she may be happy to work out a weekly or monthly payment plan so that you don't have to pay the entire cost of veterinary care up front. However, don't expect a vet you've never been to before to agree to such a plan; she doesn't know you and understandably doesn't want to get stuck with an unpaid bill. 
Offer to perform a service for your vet like cleaning kennels, answering phones or other work in lieu of actual cash. 
Get a second opinion. You'll pay a consultation fee, but another vet may have other, less expensive ways to treat your pet. 
Use a vet in a less expensive area. Vets in smaller towns tend to charge lower fees. 
Check out local veterinary schools. Many run low-cost clinics for limited income clients. The American Veterinary Medical Association's website and Veterinaryschools.com have lists of veterinary schools by state.
Credit concerns
With the economy taking a turn for the worse, it's become very hard to get credit. If you don't qualify for a credit card or bank loan that can help you through your pet's crisis, you may still be able to get an account with Care Credit, a credit card that's specifically for health expenses, including your pet's.

Care Credit offers no interest or low interest plans with fixed monthly payments that allow you to budget your money. It's accepted by many veterinarians (and people doctors).


----------



## Myamom

Cash in
Explore ways to bring in some extra cash.

Have a yard sale. One's man's trash is another man's treasure. 
If your birthday or a holiday is near, ask for cash in lieu of a present. 
Sell things on an online auction site such as eBay. 
Consider getting a second or part-time job or working for a temp agency. 
Ask your employer for a salary advance.
Financial assistance
There are many animal welfare organizations that can help out with vet bills, either with low-cost care, loans, or grants. Here are a few:

Dog breed-specific veterinary care assistance programs
The Boston Terrier Rescue Net: bostonrescue.net
CorgiAid: corgiaid.org
Special Needs Dobermans: doberman911.org
Dougal's Helping Paw (Scottish Terriers, West Highland White Terriers and other small, short-legged terriers): http://www.welcome.to/dougalsfund
Labrador Harbor: labradorharbor.org/
Labmed: labmed.org
Labrador Lifeline: labradorlifeline.org
Westimed (West Highland White Terriers): westiemed.org
Pyramedic Trust (Great Pyrenees): http://www.angelfire.com/bc2/pyramedic/summary.html

Veterinary care assistance for working/service dogs
Helping Harley Cancer Treatment Grant: http://grants.landofpuregold.com
Assistance Dogs Special Allowance Program: http://www.cdss.ca.gov/cdssweb/PG82.htm 

More resources
Still looking for help?

Contact your local animal shelter. Some shelters have onsite low-cost veterinary clinics or work with local vets who are willing to reduce their charges. Some also have veterinary loan or grant programs. 
There are some organizations that may offer assistance locally (by state or community). See our state-by-state (including Canada) listing. 
Your vet can submit an assistance request to the American Animal Hospital Association's "Helping Pets Fund." In order to qualify, your animal hospital must be AAHA accredited. To learn more about the program visit the AAHA website. To find an AAHA accredited hospital in your area, search online at http://www.Pets911.com. 
If you purchased your dog from a reputable breeder, check your contract to see if there is a health guarantee that covers your pet's ailment.


----------



## VonKromeHaus

Honestly, if you don't care enough to try things different with her, behaviorist for temperament issues, supplements and different things for the HD. Then just put the dog to sleep, it's kinder from the sounds of it than trying to place her. 

I have an APBT with health and tempermament issues, she is still with me, and will be until she gets old or until her issues are bad enough to warrant putting her to sleep. 

Courtney


----------



## Myamom

http://www.chipin.com/


Please get her the surgery she needs and work with her. She is just a baby...and can live a long happy life with your help.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I am going to issue a general warning on this thread. Just to keep it above board. 

Check the rules before you post. Remember to be courteous, etc. 

That means everyone. 

Thanks-
Jean, admin
------------

Now, here we are. I have a rule, if I were to rehome a dog, it's first dog in is last dog out. No dogs pushed out to get a "better" dog. 

My corollary to that rule, if a dog can get a better owner, one who will be faithful to them, then the dog should take that opportunity. 

However, the supply of dogs far exceeds the supply of owners. 

So guess who gets the short end of the stick?

Had this dog come from reputable rescue she would have had a safety net. 

Not sure if anyone involved in the transfer of ownership could help here. 

I am not going to address the PTS for HD sword dangling over our heads. That's on you. 

Bottom line, take a look at all the information that has been offered here, clear your head and get back to us. I think you see that many suggest that you man up, but there are those of us who also understand that if this is not possible, then you are absolutely right in seeking out a different home for her. 

If that's the case, we will help just as people have for Jennifer_Huston and others who have come to this point.


----------



## jake

agree-why ruin a good truck though-maybe wish for a place and time where dog becomes human and human becomes dog.See what would happen then!!!
This is why sometimes I prob get so HOOKED thinking maybe if I reply it is good thing -prolly(from other thread)WRONG.


----------



## MajicForest

I am surprised and disappointed the vet only offered hip replacement. The is so many other options out there now. I have a german line gsd. she came with a hip gtd. I had her xrayed at 13 months and she is verh dysplastic. The breeder would not cover the guarantee, said it only covers to 12 months and we should have done a prelim film. Anyway, from 8 weeks old she has lived with my nephew and his family. Last spring she got out and was hit my a car.  Because of the HD and it shattered anything that looked like her socket, my vet suggested cutting of the ball of the hip. It is actually a fairly common surgery in injured and HD dogs. This female, she is 3, now jumps into the car/truck/on the bed/on the couch. Runs up the stairs. No pain and no problems. She will live happier and healthier than before. I would ask the vet or find another vet.


----------



## Myamom

If you decide that you don't want to keep her...and committ to everything that she needs...please contact reputable rescues to assist you with placing her...everyone is pretty swamped...but maybe someone can courtesy post and assist/guide you in finding a good placement.


----------



## MajicForest

As for the fear biting, my guess is that part of it has to do with her pain, you said when " " falls on her hip and comes close to snapping. I would also.

Years ago before my german lines, I like you had much learning to do. I bought a playful, happy go lucky bouncy AB gsd. She was severly dysplasic. Surgery was not an option. I started her on vitamin C, she lived to be 12 years old and only in her last 6 months did we have to start pain meds.

She was also a fear biter. In part to her breeding and in part to some stupid things my father was doing when he came over and I was not home, and the neighbor kids and firecrackers. I crated her when strangers came over. 

There are very good trainers out there that work with fear aggression and not in a nasty way.

Your have choices and options, lots of them


----------



## MajicForest

As for the fear biting, my guess is that part of it has to do with her pain, you said when " " falls on her hip and comes close to snapping. I would also.

Years ago before my german lines, I like you had much learning to do. I bought a playful, happy go lucky bouncy AB gsd. She was severly dysplasic. Surgery was not an option. I started her on vitamin C, she lived to be 12 years old and only in her last 6 months did we have to start pain meds.

She was also a fear biter. In part to her breeding and in part to some stupid things my father was doing when he came over and I was not home, and the neighbor kids and firecrackers. I crated her when strangers came over. 

There are very good trainers out there that work with fear aggression and not in a nasty way.

Your have choices and options, lots of them


----------



## allieg

I will come in with a second or third on the trainer to help on her issues.I have been working with Athena since Spring on her fear aggression with dogs and we happen to have found the right guy this time around.We have come a long way in 7 weeks.A good trainer can give you the hands on help to help her overcome her fear.We can now walk past most dogs with a glance instead of a barking lunging fit.
I know nothing of HD but I would be consulting another vet if people are saying there might be other possibilities.
Who was the rescue you got her from? Could they help in any way of rehoming?


----------



## Deux

First off any dog that comes into our home is a family member. It would crush my kids and myself to trade a dog. After that if we chose to try things with a dog and the dog likes it, we do it. Mind you, my dogs would do anything I asked of them. And yes, I have had one older rescue we couldn't push to hard. He had bad knees and would work until they locked up causing him to fall over if you kept working him. Was I upset? No, I felt sorry for the big guy. We did softer work with him and kept him healthy until he died from cancer. The big guy was loved and cared for as best as we could. After he was gone we went and got 2 puppies from a reputable breeder.


----------



## Jason L

Show some loyalty to the dog, man.


----------



## RebelGSD

> Originally Posted By: MXpro982There is a lot more to it than me just "dumping" her. She is becoming more a liability for me and my family. I really can't understand why so many of you guys are so judgemental. Waste of my time. Don't post if you have nothing good to say, just keep your mouths shut. If no one else has a better situation for her than me, I will just have to keep her. Wife WILL NOT let me have both, so I will figure something else out.


Making her a liability for another family is not a solution to the problem. The solution is training. And I have yet to meet somebody out there or on this board looking for a dog that is a liability for them. In addtion to the hip issues. I wish there were such a home because you dog deserves a committed family.

In rescue we regularly get e-mails from "loving" owners whose dog bit someone and tehy cannot have a dog that bites their friends an neighbors. So they want us to find some family for their beloved pet, so that the dog can bite their friends and neighbors. It seems that for some it is OK, just not in their home. Unbelievable.


----------



## Alto

> Quote: She does have HD and will be requiring hip replacements. She gets around great considering. She loves to run and take hikes, etc. She just struggles to get up a little bit and is wobbly after laying down til her legs stretch out.


What supplements are you doing? what pain meds did your vet prescribe? even if your vet feels surgery is the ultimate solution, there should be pain management in the interum (just have your vet call in a script to a local pharmacy or an online veterinary drug supply: do shop around as prices may vary hugely).

Has your vet given you a list of preferred activities: I suspect that unrestricted running & long hikes are not the best for her joints (usually slow & steady/daily activity vs 'burst" activity is recommend for chronic joint pain) - if you manage her pain while engaging her in low impact activities, you may see a much more relaxed dog emerge.



> Quote: She is prone to fear biting (only with our other dog so far


 which other dog? are you sure that this is Nikita & not the other dog?



> Quote: Ortho highly recommended only the hip replacements and no other options.


Bottom line is that many people cannot afford this sort of surgery for themselves, let alone their dogs, so go back to the ortho vet & ask for a treatment plan that is within your ability to manage (you paid good money for the consult & developing a realistic treatment plan is part of that consult).

For re-homing, put together a great poster that showcases her pluses (you have lots of great pictures from 4mo on so this should be the easy part for you







), be honest about her negatives but don't shoot her in the foot (mention she has some health issues you are unable to meet due to family commitments/financial constraints but don't go into detail until you have a seriously interested adopter); ask to place her poster in local vet offices (particularly any specialist clinics), high end pet shops, online with local rescues.

I agree with *VonKromeHaus *, if you can't manage her pain, can't be certain of placing her in a great home, then euthanasia may be the kindest option (& maybe the vet will call you back & ask if you'll allow him to adopt out your dog to someone that is able to afford the hip replacements)


----------



## GSDElsa

OK...so between this is the child bite incident, I'm thinking NO ONE in this family should have a dog.

Admit it, the PRIMARY reason why you want to "re-home" her is because your wife won't "let" you have 2 dogs and darn it, you want to do Schutzhund! 

It really amazes me that you want to pass on the buck to someone else. NO ONE but YOU is responsible for not doing the research before you got this dog and didn't realize what you were getting. It sounds like you got conned a bit. But if you would have bothered to do the research, you would have known better and not ended up with this dog. Now you have a weak nerved dog that isn't a good schutzhund fit. But NO ONE forced you to get this dog. It's YOUR responsibility. A GOOD person would find something else to do with this dog that doesn't require re-homing her.

Really, when I read the last thread about your daughter getting bit and the attitude you threw out to people I was more than happy to excuse it as that the circumstance was horrible because it was your daughter getting hurt. Now that I see how nasty your posts are in this thread, I'm pretty shocked with your apparent attitude in general. 

What I don't understand is how someone like this can have the opportunity to even have a breeder consider giving them one of their dogs for actual MONEY...yet alone free.


----------



## SunCzarina

and the OP has left the building becuase nobody is agreeing.


----------



## Betty

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfI hope you find her a new home:
> 
> Someone to fall in love with her, swoon over her, make an insane fuss over her.
> 
> Someone who eagerly signs up for Care Credit, researches IMOM, and asks rescues for vets who do payment plans.
> 
> Someone who greedily hogs all the fearful dog books at the library, such as "Feisty Fido," "Scaredy Dog," and "Focus not Fear."
> 
> Someone who joins "Reactive Rover" classes and picks out a screaming-pink treat pouch, to match Nikita's new screaming-pink bone-themed gingham collar.
> 
> Someone who can't wait to begin every day with her.
> 
> Nikita would love that.


Poor Baby. This should be you.

I think I will go give my dyplastic dog an extra hug right now.


----------



## trudy

perfect case for why you should never rehome a dog for free, some people think they have NO value if they paid nothing. From the pictures I would say she was a BYB dog, or maybe from a puppy mill, no health checks on the parents, and no reputable breeder to stand behind her. 

On a side topic I hate that every GS from BYB, puppy mills etc are thought to be Am lines and that is why so many think they have poor temperments. Well bred dogs have breeders standing behind them from all lines.

We might as well say RIP because we all know the sad fate that awaits this poor dog, unless she is extremely lucky and that is unlikely.


----------



## lakota757

> Originally Posted By: myamomHaving Trouble Affording Veterinary Care?
> 
> Care Credit offers no interest or low interest plans with fixed monthly payments that allow you to budget your money. It's accepted by many veterinarians (and people doctors).


Care Credit is wonderful!! There ARE many ways to find the money you need to take care of your beloved family member if you can afford a new pup, then I would think you can afford to make a payment for care for your dog. 
I hope when my hips go, I will be able to get medical care and my family will not just think they need to put me out of my misery.
I am sorry..you are being very selfish and looking at your wants and not your dogs needs. This dog loves you and your family.
I try and stay away from these kinds of post and focus on dogs in need on this board, but this one..are you really that cold hearted??
I doubt there is anyone on this board that would tell you that you are doing the right thing really!!
Do you want your dog now to end up in a shelter?? If not, and you pursue this idea, find your dog a good rescue at least. 
The whole idea is appalling and selfish and if you do not want peoples opinion, do not post for opinions. You are going to get what you ask for. They may not always fit what you want to hear.


----------



## dd

I agree completely about the "free dog" - there is no such thing as a free puppy, and it is normally the dog that loses.



> Quote: If she is laying down and Amaylie is running around and steps or sits on her hips she gets close to biting out of reaction (understandbly).


This is why the dog needs to be rehomed ASAP. She has not bitten yet, but she may because of unmanaged pain issues, and it won't be her fault - but by that point, no one will want a dog with a bite record. That's why the OP needs to work with a reputable rescue on a courtesy post to find the wonderful home that Patty described. I hope that home exists for this puppy.

ETA:


> Quote: In rescue we regularly get e-mails from "loving" owners whose dog bit someone and tehy cannot have a dog that bites their friends an neighbors.


That's true, but I have also been involved in rehoming a dog who had health issues and whose reactiveness was caused by the family's children crawling all over her. She was completely different in her new home.


----------



## middleofnowhere

> Originally Posted By: MXpro982.... I really can't understand why so many of you guys are so judgemental. Waste of my time. Don't post if you have nothing good to say, just keep your mouths shut. ...


If this is your attitude toward people responding to your post, I think you misunderstand the board. 
Being rude to people who disagree with you is not warrented.
If you post here, you open yourself to all sorts of responses. If you only want people to agree with you, you have come to the wrong place. Nothing gives you the right to tell people how to respond and especially to tell people to shut up. That's not what a public forum is about.

Now, my concern with you getting another dog is that you do not have the money to care for the one you already have. That's a bad time to consider getting another.


----------



## WiscTiger

Most people who compete at a National level don't have the time for many dogs. I have heard of several National level competitiors who are heart broken when they have to retire a dog. It takes a lot of hard work and dedication to make the National Level of SchH. But there are also those at that level who don't care as much for their dogs and only look at them as a piece of equipment.

I had a guy who was once a National level competitor tell me the best thing that could happen to my DeeDee was she would die an early sudden death. I told him she was free to live her as long as her body was able to. I have learned so much from her that she has a right to stay here. It isn't her fault she has problems, we manage the problems and we did a lot of training to help her.

So like people have said it is your dog, your decision. I think you are missing some of the points of previous posts, most fear problems can be improved through training. Your daughter must also learn to respect the dogs space. If you think a little land shark of a SchH pup isn't going to be a challenge with your daughter then you really need to do some more thinking. 

I do feel sorry for your dog. There are a lot of things you can do to buy time before surgery. Supplements help, some times changing the diet around can help. 

I do really doubt that you feel like your dog is your baby.

Val


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Shayne,

I have always been a fan of yours on the board. When you joined you were sincerely interested in rescuing Nikita. You had some issues and some problems but you seemed to overcome them and I was proud of you for that. 

I can understand your goals for your dog changing and wanting a dog to compete with now. You are right in that sometimes high level competitors do re-home a dog that is not suited for the sport or a dog that is retirement age. I may not agree with that but these folks are very careful to re-home for the right reasons and to the right home. Breeders do this too and most of them just want the dog to have great life as a pet and they agonize over that. 

I can understand (and would encourage you to) needing to re-home Nikita if she was a threat to your child. That is a very vaild reason to re-home a dog, especially if you are not able to manage the situation totally. Humans, especially kids, have a much higher priority thanthe dog. 

BUT.... the perceived "threat" to your daughter was buried half way through your post. The top reason given was because you had an opportunity for a "free" SchH prospect and Nikita would not be able to do SchH. This I have a hard time justifying. I too have a rescue. His name is Max. I had to retire Max form agility because he was too dog aggressive and nervy to handle it. I could have re-homed him too because he was not able to compete. Max is almost 11 years old and has a cherished spot in my home. He is a happy boy and rules the house. Perhaps your thoguths just did not run in a prioritzed order when you posted. You must also understnad that given the order to your pst, the first impression is of a guy that wants to re-home a dog with infirmities so he can get a "better" dog.

If you cannot afford to have Nikita's hip surgery than I have hard seeing you being able to afford a new pup and all the potential expenses there. I am in not trying to ascertain your finances but pups are expensive, dogs are expensive. Many dogs with bad hips do fine on NSAID's. Do you even give Nikita anything for discomfort? A THR is expensive, an FHO is not. If you cannot even afford an FHO you really need to consider that getting a pup may not be the best move for you. 

If your daughter is crawling on Nikita and hurting her you are failing to protect both the child and the dog. Shame on you. 

I mean absolutley no offense to you but please re-home Nikita, she will be better off. You might also contact Washington State GSD Rescue, they do take occassional owner surrenders. 

Best to you.


----------



## kathyb

Not all vets are good ones, I would go to another vet to see if the hip replacement is the only choice. I hate to say rhis but some vets are just in it for the money. I also just did stem cell replacement for my 18 month old with DJD in her elbows and it has worked out good.


----------



## RebelGSD

I am curious: how much does the stem cell treatment cost? I saw one video of a dog and the results were amazing.


----------



## Ilovealldogs

If you are thinking about rehoming her, why not post some pictures and more information? Someone here may be interested.


----------



## kathyb

It was $2800 for the stem cell transplant, most of the cost is to have it sent out to be seperated from the fat. Also now they have some so if she should need some more they can grow more stem cells from the ones they have. I wanted to give some stem cells to her cousin as he has HD but it has to come from the same dog.


----------



## RebelGSD

It is great, please keep us updated about the progress. It is much less than hip replacement surgery.


----------



## mjbgsd

Oh oh, I am so mad about this, I could only read the first page and then walk off screaming and crying. 
Shanye, when you said you wanter her, I TOLD you that she was a "soft" dog and that she was NOT a good prospect for schH, so you KNEW that. This just frustrates and angers me that you can just "get rid" of because she had HD or nerve issues or that she's AM. Well then, maybe Cody shouldn't be here with me because he's half Am and he has SEVERE allergies and arthritis. I just don't understand your thinking. 
When I gave her to you when I was fostering her, I thought you were a good choice. You were caring and so excited to get her, you even drove 5 hours to my house to pick her up. Where is that dedication I saw? You're giving up on her because you think you'll have a good schh dog because it's free? Guess what, I got Isa for schH and she turned out not to be to great for protection. She's too "nice" to bite the sleeve hard like they like it, but you know what, she is MY princess, momma's little girl, I'm not going to condemn her because she wasn't "perfect". 
You should have done your research better...When I asked you you said you DID do your HW and that you knew what you were getting. I'm just shocked...
There are other sports that I am sure Nakita can do. And just because she has HD doesn't mean it's the end, she's only a YEAR, meaning, she's YOUNG. She'll bounce right back from surgery. 
When you get an animal, you have chosen to take care of it's life for the rest of it's life. Animals are not some item you can replace because they didn't work out. You anger me and enrage me. 
Nakita or formally known as "shasta" when I was fostering her, was an awesome dog when I had her, very playful with my dogs and just happy to LIVE. It was great to wake up to her licking my face in the mornings. 



> Quote:Yes she has.. I am guessing that is why "I" got her for free. Because they knew of her hips, etc and didn't disclose that to me.


Excuse me, how was I suppose to know she had HD?? She was 4-5 months old, too young to get an xray because you normally get them between 1-2 years. And you obviously don't remember but her first owners had her rehomed because she kept escaping from her yard and almost got hit a few times. She kept doing that because she wanted to see her parents, ie her sire and dam.. They live on a very busy road and they did have fencing but they thought it was better to have rehomed because they didn't want to come home to a dead dog on the road. They weren't the best dog owners in the world but they certainly didn't even know about the HD, heck they didn't even know what HD is. So no, they didn't know and I obviously wouldn't have known. 

I hope I said this as nicely as I could because I would have said so much more and not too nicely either...


----------



## Strana1

Hearing (or reading) this side of the story makes the OP's actions truly unsettling (only word I could come up with that wouldn't get me banned), in the long run however it would probably be better if Nikita found a home with a responsible owner. So sad. mjbgsd is there anyway you can get her back?


----------



## Raziel

OMG THIS JUST BREAKS MY HEART!
I would NEVER get rid of my dog for these awful reasons!!!!!
I would try to do everything to help them.
I would take out a loan to pay for vet bills.
Im just stunned that you would want another dog to "replace" her.








Im just so so so sad & in disbelief.
How very selfish.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I had forgotten that Missy had helped him get the dog. Can you get her back Missy?


----------



## mjbgsd

I don't know how I can because I can't drive 5 hours down there to get her with no car. And Feeding 3 big dogs is about as all we can afford, plus we have 4 cats, adding a fourth big dog would be difficult, we would gladly take her back if we didn't have Akbar, but we can't take in a fourth big dog. I'm so sorry and I truely wish I could take her back.









I forgot to mention, he even drove in the SNOW with a little car and got stuck at our house for a while. WHERE is that dedication??









His myspace says he has no interent for a while, so these comments are going unread. I hope he sees these replies soon, especially mine... There is SO MUCH I could say but I wont. Just that I am disgusted with how he's treating this. I'm scared to think of what might happen to his "free" puppy he gets if it has health problems..........


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I remember the snow storm now too. I wonder if WA GSD rescue would help him out.


----------



## mjbgsd

I hope so, he doesn't diserve to have her love.


----------



## SylvieUS

.......

How the heck does someone think they'll be able to afford a schH dog and all that that entails when they have an infant, a wife that won't 'allow' two dogs, and is "without internet for a while"? (I could be wrong, but that sounds like the money troubles that so many of us are having atm) I feel sooo bad for this dog....


----------



## middleofnowhere

I, too, am frustrated with the OP and feel very bad for the dog. I hope she gets placed in a good home and out of the current one. Once this occurs, I would like to never ever hear from this person again. I am that outraged at this behavior.

To avoid hijacking the thread, I am moving my thoughts on the responsibility of rescue to another thread.


----------



## allieg

Hopefully who ever is going to "give" him this SchH dog will see his post and the story of the person he got Nikita from and will have a change of heart.
Too think he thinks that if this free dog doesn't turn out healthy he will get a replacement.I know nothing of breeders rights or policy but to think that a free dog would get the same warranty as a Thousand or so dog sounds like a dream..


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

> Originally Posted By: KathyWI remember the snow storm now too. I wonder if WA GSD rescue would help him out.


I don't know them, just saw a positive post about them in another thread. I wonder if she had a foster home already, they would cover expenses? Maybe? Not that this is Missy's responsibility since no contract, etc. And a crappy lesson for you to have to learn, Missy. It's why a lot of rescuers stop, a lot sound really bitter, and others just pray at each adoption that the wonderful person in front of them doesn't turn out to be a clunker. I'm sorry to you and to this poor dog.


----------



## aubie

Wow. A few of my thoughts for what it's worth:

1. There are options you can do now to help Nikita--injections, lazer, supplements, etc. All are relatively inexpensive. In the meantime, save up for the hip surgery. Do one hip at a time. 

2. The reason she may be so shy or fearful is that she's either in pain (as you said your daughter sits on her....) or maybe feels she is unwanted?

3. A "free" pup does not sound like it will live up to your dreams of Sch. I don't know a lot about Sch, but I would think if you wanted to compete nationally (which takes money) you would need to pay for a high quality dog bred for that drive and level. 

4. If you think about how much you'll spend on a new puppy--shots, training, etc. I bet that would be close to enough for at least one hip for Nikita.

5. I was appalled while reading this, but even moreso when I read this was a rescue dog and the buck was tried to be passed on the whole "they didn't tell me she had bad hips" thing. It almost seems like you just found out about her hips (about the right age for xray) and just don't want to deal with it so want to replace her with a newer model. 

Please think about this as a dog, a life or a soul before you count her out.


----------



## RebelGSD

I do not know any rescue personally that would pay for a hip surgery for a private individual who does not feel like doing it. If they did there would be a line standing in front of their door of owners who don't feel like paying for the vet bills of their dogs. They would be out of business in no time.


----------



## Rei

I came in late and just saw this thread. Wow. Words fail me at this moment. 



> Originally Posted By: mjbgsd
> I forgot to mention, he even drove in the SNOW with a little car and got stuck at our house for a while. WHERE is that dedication??


I remember this. We were all anxiously awaiting to hear from him and how the pick up went. Everyone was really excited. 

Shayne, I've read your posts and threads before, and while I don't agree with everything you say, of course, I did have respect and some admiration for you and what you did. However, I, too, feel that nothing really justifies giving away your "baby", a beautiful, young, sweet, and hurt dog - and I won't find it hard to believe this will hurt her physically and emotionally. 

A dog is NOT a car, or a machine, or a tool. You don't swap them for a "newer, 'better' model" when she gets old, or when she starts getting costly, or when you think there's something about her not to your liking and you want to "upgrade". She is a dog, a family member, and your so-called "baby". 

Trust me, if I had a child with diabetes or mental or physical handicap, I will stick with my child. My dog is my child. Trent isn't suited for Schutzhund, and when I bought him, I knew that and even had asked for that. He'll never win any ribbons or trophies or titles, but if something turned up and I had to pay a $10,000 vet fee, I'll do so gladly. To [heck] with the new car, or the long summer cruise trip we were saving up for. At least I know what's truly important to me. 

I know you'll probably never read this and that I may seem "way too worked up", but that's just how I feel. I hope that you do come to realize what's more important to you - Nikita, or the idea of competing in a sport. And I also hope the very, very best for Nikita, and for your family.

[/endRant]


----------



## Virginia

Well said, Rei. 

I was in the same position a year ago - I was offered a free working line pup for SchH, and knew that I would not be able to keep two dogs. Not ONCE did the thought of re-homing Bodie ever even cross my mind. I have the rest of my life to find a suitable sport dog for SchH, but my time with my boy is limited and priceless beyond words.


----------



## sitstay

Is there anyone near the current owner who has experience evaluating dogs who would be willing to evaluate Nikita?
Sheilah


----------



## sitstay

According to his post in the picture forum, he A) already has a pup in line and ready to pick up in January and B) is keeping Nikita.

I suggest that we all keep an eye on Medford's Craigslist. 
Sheilah


----------



## Myamom

nope...he's just going to pts. seriously makes me ill.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

He is keeping her to likely PTS in a year or so instead of hip surgery-this is what he said, not me. 

Was there a post about her hips-there may have been, people may be able to offer insight. I can't find it. 

I have two dogs with HD that I know of. Oh wait...3! Ilsa had an FHO on a moderate to severe and is doing great. Ava was mild and is maintained well with her muscles holding the hip in place. Bella has one great hip and one mild and is going for a little more PT and probably will not have anything done ever. So there is great hope and HD is not as bad as people say. 

I'd like to find that information-I guess time to go looking. 

I still think rehoming her, is not a bad thing. Finding someone who will set her and a child up for success, all the things that Patti said...

Here it is: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1186742&page=0&fpart=1


----------



## sitstay

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> I still think rehoming her, is not a bad thing. Finding someone who will set her and a child up for success, all the things that Patti said...


Exactly my thoughts, too.
Sheilah


----------



## Myamom

I agree...rehoming her is the best thing to do.


----------



## RebelGSD

So what are the REPUTABLE rescues in the wider Medford, OR area?
That would assist in rehoming? Or take her?
As I understand, the Oregon GSD rescue just closed. What else is there?


----------



## GSDElsa

I find it interesting that in August the ortho vet didn't think the hips were that bad and could be managed with supplements and vitamins. Now all of a sudden the vet says that they are so bad she needs surgery.

Funny how the visit to the ortho vet and the not so bad diagnosis got left out of this thread.


----------



## sitstay

The greater portion of Oregon was pretty much a black hole for rescue until Paula came along. Without her there is not much. Going south there is a rescue in the far north of California, but I'm not sure how active they are. Going north into Washington there is a very active group, but they have a lot of dogs. Coming east there is me in Idaho, and one other rescuer that does all breed rescue. Montana has an active group, but they always seem to be overly full. 
Sheilah


----------



## mjbgsd

> Quote:I find it interesting that in August the ortho vet didn't think the hips were that bad and could be managed with supplements and vitamins. Now all of a sudden the vet says that they are so bad she needs surgery.
> 
> Funny how the visit to the ortho vet and the not so bad diagnosis got left out of this thread.


OMG..............He really is making me mad now.


----------



## Jason L

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1274711&page=1#Post1274711

I still don't have a good feeling about this. Something tells me Nikita is going to be treated like a second class citizen when the puppy comes. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Jax08

Missy...did he sign an adoption contract with you?


----------



## cassadee7

I don't understand, if this dog is so crippled, how was she doing so great on a 6.5 mile hike just a month ago? I know nothing about HD really but the dogs looks quite happy and healthy in these pics.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1225185


----------



## RebelGSD

I would say that if a reputable rescue is found that would commit to taking care of her surgeries, the money would be found to fly here wherever needed in the US - with all the publicity she got here. If those $8000 can be raised, the $300-400 to fly her should be easy. Anybody reputable rescue out there interested in helping this girl?


----------



## cassadee7

Okay, this whole thing is just upsetting me so this is my last post on this topic, but is anyone sure this guy is not just a troll? He posted a couple months ago that the people on this board are "retarded" and he was never posting here again, because people got mad about him kicking a dog in the ribs. I just think he is posting for drama??

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1184735&page=0&fpart=5


----------



## allieg

No I don't believe he is a troll.Thanks for that thread I have been told of it but missed it.Now I get to looksy at it.


----------



## Castlemaid

I don't think the issue is Nikita's hips. When he first found out about her HD, he was sad for her, but determined to give her as comfortable a life as possible. 

The real issue is that he has decided to get another puppy but his wife won't let him have two dogs - so he is trying to find justification in getting rid of Nikita. There was no question of rehoming Nikita before - but now he is putting his own wants ahead of his dog's needs. 

Selfish.


----------



## aubie

So, looks like the OP is keeping Nikita, getting a pup and planning on putting Nikita down in a year or so. 

Once again, I strongly urge the OP to save the money that will be spent on the new pup and it's training to save up to get Nikita's hips fixed. I have a pregnant co-worker who is has two kids, trying to save money but found out her 6-8 month spaniel had to have complete hip reconstruction surgery (basically there were no sockets). She's doing one at a time, they're strapped for cash, but they're doing it. Her inlaws are even donating for the second hip surgery for their Xmas present. I think for both hips the vet only charged about $1500 total. Very doable and saveable.

Also, spend the money spent on the pup's training for a good trainer to work on Nikita's fear issues, although I would think if her hips felt better she might be a little less fearful. 

Third, considering your daughter has already been bitten by a dog, that seemed to be in bad health, for sitting on it, you might want to step up working with your daughter for how to treat animals. Especially with a drivey puppy coming into the picture...or I fear we'll see you in the aggression forum. Good luck.


----------



## Northern GSDs

> Quote: The real issue is that he has decided to get another puppy but his wife won't let him have two dogs - so he is trying to find justification in getting rid of Nikita. There was no question of rehoming Nikita before - but now he is putting his own wants ahead of his dog's needs.
> 
> Selfish.


Lucia, I completely agree. I am really sad for this dog. I am also sad for the future puppy. 

Lack of committment for one dog often speaks volumes as to the future committment to another if anything does not go as "planned" with the next addition....

I would actually really hope that this poor dog could be rehomed to home that would look after her needs and not jump at the chance to dispose of her simply for a "better prospect". Methinks that alot of the "issues" that are being put forth that this dog supposedly has are more likely just attempts to "justify" getting rid of her.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I give up! 

Is there anything that can be done for Nikita? I am willing to put some dollars to get her into a rescue.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

grrrr.......

At least he is still here and we know he is reading this.

"I posted something on this board a few days ago and just only had fingers pointing at me basically telling me how bad of a person I am.. So, needless to say, that kind of confirmed to me that I better just keep her. She needs work and medical attention down the road, and it will be costly. I honestly wouldn't expect anyone to want to take her knowing there will be a $8,000 bill in the next year or two (I cannot afford that, so probably PTS at that point).. 
Plus, I really think that breaking the bond between us could really damage Nikita more than its worth. "


----------



## Jax08

> Originally Posted By: KathyWgrrrr.......
> 
> At least he is still here and we know he is reading this.


And that he doesn't care. I guess he's waiting for kudo's for keeping Nikita, not letting her near the puppy due to her fear biting that he isn't trying to fix because he's getting a new puppy, and putting her down in a year or two instead of trying to help her. I hope the breeder of the puppy is aware of all this.


----------



## sitstay

> Originally Posted By: KathyWI give up!
> 
> Is there anything that can be done for Nikita? I am willing to put some dollars to get her into a rescue.


Kathy, I have e-mailed Shayne and offered my help. I can't promise anything at this point, but I would like to at least talk with him about the possibility of getting her into rescue.
Sheilah


----------



## Rei

> Quote: I better just keep her.





> Quote: $8,000 bill in the next year or two (I cannot afford that, so probably PTS at that point)..


I hate the feeling that he seems to be keeping Nikita only because he's trying to appease others and not because he's truly concerned for her well being and happiness. This isn't to say he doesn't have her happiness in mind and that he doesn't care for her, but it seems to me that his line of thinking is more along the lines of "Fine, fine, I'll keep her so they'll stop yelling at me, and then I'll put her down later". 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought Schutzhund was an expensive sport in itself? Perhaps not $4,000 - $8,000, but not too cheap, either. It looks like Shayne just ignored all the wonderful, helpful advice regarding supplements, insurance, payment plans, health care, hip displaysia, etc. Almost like "she's not worth the trouble, especially with a new Schutzhund German puppy"... 

I do hate making assumptions about others, especially on such a heavy note, but I really am not seeing it any other way. At least he'd come over here to this thread, and talk about his plans with Nikita and caring for her, instead of his plans for his 3 week old Schutzhund puppy.

For Nikita's case, I sincerely hope I'm wrong. If only I had the time, knowledge, and resources for this girl. It hurts me that I live so close but am still not doing a darn thing to help.


----------



## WiscTiger

OK guys, lets hope that sit,stay can work some thing out for Nikita. You know this board can work miracles. Sheilah, PM me if there is any thing that you think I could help with.

Val


----------



## Northern GSDs

> Quote:Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought Schutzhund was an expensive sport in itself? Perhaps not $4,000 - $8,000, but not too cheap, either.


If I add up all the costs for SchH over the past 3 years (equipment, attending seminars, driving costs in fuel, membership dues, etc etc) I would say that $8000 is not at all an unreasonable amount...actually, I would say probably even more than that, especially if one is very committed to training at higher levels or wishes to get there.


----------



## Rei

> Originally Posted By: Nicole L
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought Schutzhund was an expensive sport in itself? Perhaps not $4,000 - $8,000, but not too cheap, either.
> 
> 
> 
> If I add up all the costs for SchH over the past 3 years (equipment, attending seminars, driving costs in fuel, membership dues, etc etc) I would say that $8000 is not at all an unreasonable amount...actually, I would say probably even more than that, especially if one is very committed to training at higher levels or wishes to get there.
Click to expand...

Thanks, Nicole. I've never done any research towards the sport and didn't even want to make a tentative guess as to the costs. I only knew it quite the pricey sport. Surely if one could happily afford the cost of raising a young puppy and the cost for Schutzhund training, there shouldn't be a problem with putting in money for Nikita's hips, especially given the advice the other board members had to offer?

I can't say I'm happy that Shayne is keeping Nikita. I think it would have been the best situation if he were willing to pay for her hip surgery, and then rehome her.


----------



## mjbgsd

> Quote:Missy...did he sign an adoption contract with you?


No.....I'm wishing I did now. The previous owners is a friend of my mother's friend and she heard that I own GSDs and asked if we could take her until someone adopted her. I've never done fostering before so I didn't know about the whole contract thing. Next time I will make one....
I am angery at Shanye for his choice of getting this puppy.....
I think I'll email the breeder this forum...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerOK guys, lets hope that sit,stay can work some thing out for Nikita. You know this board can work miracles. Sheilah, PM me if there is any thing that you think I could help with.
> 
> Val


Same here. I have a few blank checks sitting in my quarters. 

I encouraged Shayne to adopt Nikita and now I feel a little responsible for the dog.

Misy, you can never be too careful it seems but certainly not your fault this turned out the way it did. At least Shayne posts and we know what can transpire so maybe we can help her.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

> Originally Posted By: Rei
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: I better just keep her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: *$8,000 bill in the next year or two (I cannot afford that, so probably PTS at that point).. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate the feeling that he seems to be keeping Nikita only because he's trying to appease others and not because he's truly concerned for her well being and happiness. This isn't to say he doesn't have her happiness in mind and that he doesn't care for her, but it seems to me that his line of thinking is more along the lines of "Fine, fine, I'll keep her so they'll stop yelling at me, and then I'll put her down later".
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought Schutzhund was an expensive sport in itself? Perhaps not $4,000 - $8,000, but not too cheap, either. It looks like Shayne just ignored all the wonderful, helpful advice regarding supplements, insurance, payment plans, health care, hip displaysia, etc. Almost like "she's not worth the trouble, especially with a new Schutzhund German puppy"...
> 
> I do hate making assumptions about others, especially on such a heavy note, but I really am not seeing it any other way. At least he'd come over here to this thread, and talk about his plans with Nikita and caring for her, instead of his plans for his 3 week old Schutzhund puppy.
> 
> For Nikita's case, I sincerely hope I'm wrong. If only I had the time, knowledge, and resources for this girl. It hurts me that I live so close but am still not doing a darn thing to help.
Click to expand...

I also dislike the emotional blackmail and ham-handed reverse psychology. 

But...I bet there's not anyone on this board who has helped a dog that hasn't seen it and you just shut up and help the dog. 

I mean...read the link from the health section. What do you see in there?

I am available for help via pm. I am going to try not to post here.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I also think , (after hearing the whole story, I guess I forgot nikita's story, how shayne got her) that she would be much better off out of the situation she is in.

In his pics post, I looked at the new breeders site, and it states, she wants all her puppies going to loving 'forever' homes. I hope to god, someone sends the links of these posts to her and let her make up her own mind on who will be having one of her future puppies. 

I guess I wonder to, how a new puppy will be treated when it decides to latch on to the daughter (in play of course). 

I hope Nikita can find a home where she's appreciated for what she is.


----------



## Branca's Mom

I do have an idea of what it takes cost-wise to get a puppy - dog to a national level in SchH and it cost a lot more than a hip replacement.

Does this person actually think that they are going to take a "free" puppy, a green handler, and take it to the nationals?

and.... WHY would anyone who has a National Level breeding be giving away a puppy to an <u>unproven handler</u>? Can someone explain this to me?


----------



## Jason L

As soon as the puppy enters the picture, all the sudden Nikita turns into cujo with bad hips. Yea, okay, whatever, dude. And then he goes to the photo section and blabs about his new puppy and his Tiekerhook pedigree. Normally we would all be happy for him and patting him on the back. But after this, WHO GIVES A @#$&??

I'll admit getting a permanent visa for Ike into the Lin Household was not an easy process and took months of negotiations, bartering (and lots of whining and nagging and "please, please, pleassssseeeeeeee, I do X, Y, Z every week if I can have the puppy!!!!!!"on my part), but not once did I consider trading in Obie for Ike. I went to the shelter and brought Obie when he was a sickly 10 weeks old pup, he is MY dog and he is not going anywhere - certainly not to make room for some stupid puppy (no offense, Ike). 

And what's going to be happen if this Tiekerhook pup turns out to be washout or develops HD? What is he going to do with him then? Dump him and get another one? PTS?


----------



## allieg

Jason Lin,
Look back on the 1st page.He expects the breeder to exchange the FREE pup if it ends up with HD..Not sure of his plan if it turns out too soft for SchH..

It won't technically be free,he is working it off.How is someone that is working full time ,I assume,have a house,wife and baby, doing puppy training and SchH going to have time to work off a puppy??


----------



## Chris Wild

Wow... this whole situation is one of the most disgusting and disturbing I have encountered on this board in all the years I have been here. 

My heart goes out to Nikita. I hope she can be rehomed to someone who will appreciate her. I can't help but think that even being PTS would probably be a better fate in the long run than a lifetime of being unwanted and treated like a burden and a second class citizen to some new "SchH star". So very sad.


----------



## Aidan

I feel for your dog and the HD.. i know how expensive it can get. When my first GSD had parvo as a puppy I had no idea what to do and when vets started throwing numbers at me I was desperate.

All I can suggest is get out the phonebook and just call, call places nearby call places a few hours away that's what I did and I found a vet willing to treat my puppy at a discounted rate and let me pay it month by month, it was very expensive but it saved her life and I can't imagine life without her.

Ask around..there are many smaller vets who might be willing to help or even pro bono for the publicity? Who knows, you don't until you ask. Your dog deserves a chance.

You could even call rescue groups and see if they can suggest a vet for you to use seeing as usually they get discounted rates on expensive surgeries i believe.. or maybe a rescue would even offer to help in exchange for volunteer work or help at adoption events, etc.. i know rescue groups around here are always needing volunteers.


----------



## Daisy1986

Whoa, I just read this whole thread, and there are like two other threads...what a nightmare!! 

Why are all of his posts in bold black...is he doing that? Yikes. 

These are the kind of people that make me gag, and why I am not active in rescue. This is worse than my last nightmare...cannot imagine how Missy feels, my heart goes out to you. The last home I found for a rescue dog...well, I will not even go into all of it. 

Just my heart goes out to you.


----------



## allieg

Check out his new puppy thread if you haven't already.


----------



## Daisy1986

I just did...I am freaking out.


----------



## pupresq

Truly.

And I would have an issue with this no matter what the age of the dog he adopted, but I have an special peeve about people who take a highly adoptable animal - in this case a purebred GSD puppy - but they lack real commitment and wait until it's no longer adoptable anymore and then want to rehome it. Nikita would have been far better served if he had bowed out and allowed her to be adopted by someone who would stand by her no matter what. As an adolescent dog with health and behavioral problems she no longer has the options she once did, but had she been adopted by another sort of person she wouldn't be in the horrible situation she is now.

And keeping her only to put her to sleep for a treatable problem is NOT any better than rehoming her, so it's hard to understand why he thinks that we should be happy about that outcome.

As everyone has said - a committed owner could take the vet, food, and supply costs for the new puppy and instead make substantial progress towards helping Nikita. I sugggested this already but it's been ignored - what about FHO surgery? It's not as good as a THR but FAR less expensive and can have a good outcome for a lot of dogs. There's a great HD yahoo group with tons of info about supplements and surgeries and managing pain. I'm pretty sure I recommended it on the diagnosis thread. His failure to investigate any of these options tells me what the actual priorities are here. Dump the broken toy in favor of the shiny new one. 

Dogs are not sporting equipment to be replaced or upgraded or thrown away, no matter what some people may think. I'm glad to see some of the Schutzhund people on the thread to show that this is NOT how Schutzhund has to be.


----------



## SunCzarina

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildWow... this whole situation is one of the most disgusting and disturbing I have encountered on this board in all the years I have been here.
> 
> My heart goes out to Nikita. I hope she can be rehomed to someone who will appreciate her. I can't help but think that even being PTS would probably be a better fate in the long run than a lifetime of being unwanted and treated like a burden and a second class citizen to some new "SchH star". So very sad.


Worth repeating



> Originally Posted By: Branca's MomI do have an idea of what it takes cost-wise to get a puppy - dog to a national level in SchH and it cost a lot more than a hip replacement.
> 
> Does this person actually think that they are going to take a "free" puppy, a green handler, and take it to the nationals?
> 
> and.... WHY would anyone who has a National Level breeding be giving away a puppy to an <u>unproven handler</u>? Can someone explain this to me?


I was mussing about the same thing on the other thread.

Poor Nikita.


----------



## Branca's Mom

http://www.vomgipfel.com/contact-info/


I STRONGLY SUGGEST EVERYONE EMAIL THIS BREEDER! 

Just a short note to let her know where her puppy might be going. 

It might make a difference.


----------



## Castlemaid

I'm thinking that if the breeder knows Shayne well enough to give him a puppy for free, then she would know about his situation with Nikita, and give him a puppy anyway . . .


----------



## SunCzarina

what I want to know is where do I sign up for my free schh quality pup?


----------



## gsdlove212

Lucia I believe a friend of Shayne's is actually paying for the dog. They are going to co-own it, if I understand correctly. I really do not understand how someone can come here and really not understand teh type of reaction that he is rightfully getting. So there is a chance that the breeder does not know the full story. And if I were a reputable breeder I would want something like this brought to my attention. Then it would be ball in their court to investigate and follow up ensuring their pup was properly placed in an appropriate home.


----------



## allieg

He already said not to go asking for one he is paying for it by working it off.It isn't really free but I think he wanted to get us going by saying that..


----------



## WiscTiger

There are some people on this thread trying to work on finding Nikita a new home. It would be nice to take any other parts you want to discuss to another thread or in PM's to each other while people are working so hard to help Nikita. 

Val


----------



## mjbgsd

I feel so horrible and can't stop crying about this whole situation... I'm praying that Nakita gets the help she so rightly diserves and that this new puppy of his isn't treated the same way if it ends up having health issues.


----------



## Qyn

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerThere are some people on this thread trying to work on finding Nikita a new home........
> 
> Val


Thanks Val that is great news - I hope it is successful.


----------



## Branca's Mom

Well, I will keep my hot-headed self out of this and I sincerely hope that Nikita finds a great new home where she is loved and cherished. She sure looks like a pretty girl deserving a good home and family to love her.


----------



## vjt555

Ready to help on this to get this dog away from this bad man and over to someone kinder. Can pay for transport, boarding etc-sponsor etc-please tell me how.


----------



## cassadee7

Just curious, any news on this? She seems like such a sweet dog from the pictures.


----------



## sitstay

The owner has decided to keep Nikita. He has been in contact with a trainer/behaviorist in his area and they are working on a plan to address the concerns. 

Rescue is available as a back-up.
Sheilah


----------



## cassadee7

Wonderful to hear, thank you!


----------



## Debbieg

This is good news. I have been checking for updates on Nikita. I hope she has a long life full of the love she deserves.


----------



## dd

Any update on Nikita?


----------

